# Tournaments



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

Does anyone know of any tournaments coming up on tensaw, escambia or perdido?? i'd like to start fishing tournaments some more


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Im thinking about starting a catfish tournament by this time next year if enough people are interested. IV been talking with a boat landing owner about it and he's very exited he thinks it would be great for the community.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

check fishn fever in saraland for bass tourneys on the tensaw.. they throw them pretty regular but switch up the launches


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Im thinking about starting a catfish tournament by this time next year if enough people are interested. IV been talking with a boat landing owner about it and he's very exited he thinks it would be great for the community.


I'd be interested :thumbup: I've been thinking about getting one started on the choctawhatchee.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I fish the Big Cat Quest tournament every year sponsored by BPS. Try to make it too a different spot every year. This year me and River Roach are going back to Culumbus Ga and fish the Chattahoochee on April 28th. Last year 2 ole boys boated 5 fish that were around 145 lbs. I've been trying to get Ken Freeman to bring this tournament to Mobile for a while now (with no luck). He brought it to Lake Eufaula one year and had a hourly payout. Everybody made a little money that tournament LOL.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> I fish the Big Cat Quest tournament every year sponsored by BPS. Try to make it too a different spot every year. This year me and River Roach are going back to Culumbus Ga and fish the Chattahoochee on April 28th. Last year 2 ole boys boated 5 fish that were around 145 lbs. I've been trying to get Ken Freeman to bring this tournament to Mobile for a while now (with no luck). He brought it to Lake Eufaula one year and had a hourly payout. Everybody made a little money that tournament LOL.


Are you talking about the hilljack tournament?


----------



## basswilson87 (Mar 31, 2010)

If your interested check out nwflopen.com we have one tournament a month it's the last Saturday of the month..this month is escambia,we have tensaw,millers ferry,perdido,black water..it's $85 a boat 100% payback.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Are you talking about the hilljack tournament?


Nope, this is a Ken freeman production as he calls it. BIG CAT QUEST sponsored by Bass Pro shops.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmm sounds interesting, Id like to fish it but ill be fishing the Apalachicola tournament in April, its always a blast with lots of fish to catch and pretty big payouts


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Ken Freeman gave a boat away at the Eufaula tournament we fished.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

river_roach said:


> Ken Freeman gave a boat away at the Eufaula tournament we fished.



20LB fish won the grand prize. Cash payout and the new boat.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

go to buck n bass and ask them for tournament sheets you can get on one of the circuits for bassin


----------

